# Where I can buy good quality Halfmoon Bettas



## plamski (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello, I’m new here .I'd like to buy some good quality halfmoon bettas. Can you recomend me a seller?
thanks


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

PETCO! but only if you look really hard. Other than that go through a breeder.


----------



## plamski (Sep 12, 2009)

Where to look for a breeder?!?!?!?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Try AquaBid


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

plamski said:


> Where to look for a breeder?!?!?!?


Its hard to find breeders in your area, but you can always just do some kind of search to see.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

Another good place to find a breeder is the IBC website. (ibcbettas.org) On their website there are member sites, and you can find clubs that might be in your area.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I've seen some pretty ones at my local Petco (Lady Lake, Florida). You just have to keep checking back..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We also have several members here who are breeders and might have some for sale.


----------

